# Pedal grease?



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

What type of grease should be used to lube pedal threads prior to installation?


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Any grease will work. Marine grease is better also don't be afraid to use AntiSeize


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Anything you have lying around would be fine for that kind of use.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Anything you have lying around would be fine for that kind of use.


Just for fun, mostly--I have some, enjoy the smell and like the idea for some reason--I use beeswax for nearly all threaded connectors. It gives accurate torque readings (if you use a torque wrench) and helps lock the threads without making them too hard to remove. 
But as the other post said, any grease will work. I've even used Vaseline and olive oil when that was all we had around.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Beeswax is also great for lubing wood screws that are difficult to screw in. Hold the wax in one hand & draw the threads of the screw across it. Hand soap works well too, just don't let your significant other catch you. Use beeswax to wax your table saw so material slides easily across it. It smells good & also retards rust. It's also useful for lubing old drawers with wooden slide and wood windows.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

WoW, those last two are unusual


----------

